# How long for stitches heal for spay.



## Chelsey (Dec 17, 2004)

Q 1)When you spayed your puppies how long did it take to heal.... I mean completely heal were you can not see or feel the stitches under the area. 

Q2)Chelsey was spayed at 6 months and the stitches healed quickly on top, but I can see a purple thing under were the stitches were. I told the vet she said it was the stitches underneath healing and they are fine. But shouldn’t that disappear. 

Q3) Well it is 6 month later and I can still feel them underneath the skin... It is all healed on top you can not see anything, but if I touch the area a can sort of feel the stitches.. is that normal?

Q4)Is it scaring underneath? Chelsey seems fine no pain or anything... only I did notice that every since she was spayed her tearstains got really bad, I though at first it was from the pain and then from the food as I changed it at that time. It is better since I changed her food again to newmens own, but I’m wondering if it's because of these stitches I can still feel. I’m not worried tear staining. My concern is if these stitches are actually healed or maybe causing some kind of infection. I mean she went from pure white face to drowning red tears. It is way better now so could just be the food she was on before. It’s not running down her face anymore I just wipe the area. I just have noting to compare to as my first Maltese was not spayed ,so I don’t know if she is actually healed . I don’t want to be a bad mom… Chelsey is not one to complain when she is not feeling well. I just want to make sure she is ok. I did ask the vet and they said she is fine.. but wanted to ask you all out there. Since i have never had stitches myself... 

Any advise appreciated. Thanks


----------



## Chelsey (Dec 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Chelsey_@Oct 12 2005, 12:02 PM
> *Q 1)When you spayed your puppies how long did it take to heal.... I mean completely heal were you can not see or feel the stitches under the area.
> 
> Q2)Chelsey was spayed at 6 months and the stitches healed quickly on top, but I can see a purple thing under were the stitches were. I told the vet she said it was the stitches underneath healing and they are fine. But shouldn’t that disappear.
> ...


[/QUOTE]

No one has had this experience ?


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

Sorry I don't remember exactly. You can try to PM either (or both) LadyMontava or JMM. They would be able to help you. 

Sorry!


----------



## elliesmomie (Apr 9, 2005)

l.e. was spayed two months ago and i can still feel her scar. i don't think it's the actual stiches, but just her scar. i actually should look at that closer









as for her tear staining, i have noticed that it's gotten really bad since her surgery. she didn't have any before her surgery and now, well i can barely keep her clean with washing her face one a day.

i guess i don't have any answers for you, but know that you're not alone with the difference in tear staining.


----------



## Holliberry (Feb 5, 2005)

I will try to remember to check tonight if I feel anything. Its been 6 months for Phoebe since her spay. I know how you feel. She started squeaking when I pick her up right after the spay and still does it now. I too worry that something is wrong but everything else is ok and the vet said shes ok. I hope we are just a little paranoid :new_Eyecrazy:

edit: I checked and I feel nothing where her scar was, its like its not there really.


----------



## Chelsey (Dec 17, 2004)

Well maybe I'm being a little paranoid. I hope it is just scaring... only I have no way to tell as I don' t know how stiches heal, I never had any in my life. Thanks goodness.
I just want to make sure chelsey is ok. Thanks


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

u can always check for the signs of inflamation : heat(in that area compared to the rest of the skin), pain, swelling, reddness, discharge....it most probably is a scar..depending on what type of sutures your vet used under the skin can make a difference in the scarring that happens..so someone elses dog might not feel the same as yours but they can both be normal.


----------



## Chelsey (Dec 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LadyMontava_@Oct 13 2005, 06:11 PM
> *u can always check for the signs of inflamation : heat(in that area compared to the rest of the skin), pain, swelling, reddness, discharge....it most probably is a scar..depending on what type of sutures your vet used under the skin can make a difference in the scarring that happens..so someone elses dog might not feel the same as yours but they can both be normal.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=109383*


[/QUOTE]

oh thank you , I feel much better now. She does not have any of the signs you listed above. 
Thanks.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Some dogs also don't dissolve the sutures and they will eventually work their way out on their own. If they poke out from the skin, they can be cut flush with the skin unless the knot can be pulled out. 

Mikey did this every time he had internal sutures. It never bothered him and he was fine.


----------



## Chelsey (Dec 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JMM_@Oct 13 2005, 07:02 PM
> *Some dogs also don't dissolve the sutures and they will eventually work their way out on their own. If they poke out from the skin, they can be cut flush with the skin unless the knot can be pulled out.
> 
> Mikey did this every time he had internal sutures. It never bothered him and he was fine.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=109394*


[/QUOTE]

I think that is what maybe happening. I can actually see a part that is purple under the skin. It still feels like a stitch.. but it is not poking out of the skin. Hopefully it will disappear... I feel so much better now with an explanation. All the vet said is it is fine. I guess I should have questioned her more at the time... Thank you everyone


----------



## maltx3 (Dec 23, 2004)

Brie had external stitches and she was spayed 3 months ago. I can still feel little bumps where the stitches were, but they are getting smaller. I'm sure everything is okay with Chelsey


----------



## mimi2 (Mar 29, 2005)

Not that I was spayed or anything







but after I had foot surgery and laparoscopic surgery, I had internal stitches that came through the skin and I pulled them out and didn't feel anything. Hopefully that wasn't too much information!!


----------



## Chelsey (Dec 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mimi2_@Oct 13 2005, 09:36 PM
> *Not that I was spayed or anything
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

I know you said it did not hurt , but it sure sounds like it hurt. och!


----------



## mimi2 (Mar 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Chelsey+Oct 14 2005, 07:39 AM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know you said it did not hurt , but it sure sounds like it hurt. och!
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=109585
[/B][/QUOTE]


I was very careful when I pulled it out, making sure like someone said that there wasn't a knot. But I honestly didn't feel a thing. And, the one that came out of my foot came out at least 6 months later!


----------



## Chelsey (Dec 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mimi2+Oct 14 2005, 07:16 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*
*[/QUOTE]


I was very careful when I pulled it out, making sure like someone said that there wasn't a knot. But I honestly didn't feel a thing. And, the one that came out of my foot came out at least 6 months later!
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=109808
[/B][/QUOTE]

wow you have a lot of courage. I know I coulc not do that. I'd want to but be to scard to


----------

